# Anno 1404, keine Baufreischaltung trotz genug Bewohner



## GManX (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein gewaltiges Problem bei Anno 1404 und es nervt!

Ich spiele die Mission wo ich Papier und Indigo abliefern muss. Indigo kein Problem, aber ich muss eine Papiermühle bauen! Papiermühle wird bei 940 Patriziern freigeschaltet! Klappt aber nicht! Habe schon über 1500 Patrizier und dennoch wird das Ding und alles drüber nicht freigeschaltet!

Why?

Ich habe sogar schon einige Patrizierhäuser abgerissen und neue Bauernhöuser gesetz und dennoch immer noch nix bei 1200 Patriziern...

Vergess ich etwas? Oder ist das ein Bug?

Gruß und Dank


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2011)

Wie heisst die Missoin genau? Ist jetzt so schwer zu sagen woran es bei dir womöglich mangelt


----------



## GManX (2. Oktober 2011)

Kapitel 5: Ein Strum bricht los

- Papiermühle bauen
- Indigo und Papier abliefern

wie gesagt, genug Patrizier und auch alle alle bedürfnisse für Patrizier befriedigt, aber bauoptionen werden nciht freigeschaltet!

Wahrscheinlich werde ich das neuspielen müssen.


----------



## GManX (4. Oktober 2011)

hm, Level neugestartet und wieder das gleiche Problem! Habe ca. 1000 Patrizier und wieder werden die Bauoptionen nicht freigeschaltet


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2011)

Sind bei den Patriziern alle Bedürfnisse gestillt oder bei den Wüstenbewohnern? Mir sind leider ein paar Speicherstände entschwunden und die Mission wäre jetzt bei mir die nächste wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## GManX (4. Oktober 2011)

ja, alle Bedürfnisse gestillt. 

Ich habe jetzt nochmal versucht keine Aufträge zu machen und nur die Bauoptionen freizuschalten... funktioniert bis zu den 939 patriziern, danach passiert nix mehr 

Hilfe!!! 

Vielleicht muss ich die Aufträge zeitnah erledigen... vielleicht liegts daran oder bekommt man irgendwas freigeschaltet oder nen Brief, wenn man die Papiermühle bauen soll, und ich habe es übersehen? 

Der Bakterius sag mir dann bitte bescheid, wenn es bei Dir klappt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn es nur die eine Mission wäre wird es ein par Stunden dauern. Du könntest mal im Forum von denen mal schauen


----------



## turbosnake (4. Oktober 2011)

Hast du auch genügend auf einer Insel?

Wenn nicht dürfte das dein Problem sein.


----------



## GManX (4. Oktober 2011)

das wars! Ich habs! Ich muss 940 Patrizier auf EINER Insel haben! Hatte auf 2 Inseln insgesamt 1500! Ich blödkopp 

Jetzt gehts! WUHUU!!!

Vielen Dank Euch! Für Eure Ratschläge!!!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2011)

Jepp warum in die Ferne schweifen wenn die Ute liegt so nah, oder wenigstens so ähnlich. Das hättest du ja sagen können das dir ein paar Snobs auf der Insel fehlen, dann wäre das Problem sofort gelöst gewesen


----------

